# Help wanted



## ND trapper (Nov 14, 2006)

There is a new site that just got up and running a few weeks ago called www.coyotesunset.com and is geard towards teaching young and new trappers the knowledge that is needed to be successful. There are many trappers on here with a great deal of knowledge and these young trappers could benefit from your experiance. There are only thirteen members on the site as of now and would like to see the Nodak gang bump those numbers up.

I think its great that new trapping sites are popping up on the web and giving trappers a place to get together and learn from each other. There is also strength in numbers and the more trapping sites out there the better. Thanks.


----------



## M*F (Nov 3, 2006)

Registered. Looks like it has potential. Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## ND trapper (Nov 14, 2006)

Thanks M*F! I agree that the site has great potential. In time with more people joining I think that it will be a great benefit to new and older trappers alike.


----------



## bratlabs (Mar 11, 2005)

I just signed on also. I dont know much about trapping or predator hunting yet, but anything that has to do with coyotes Ill read.


----------



## big_al_09 (Feb 26, 2007)

I'm all signed up, looks like a good site!


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

I'll join right after I post this!


----------



## ND trapper (Nov 14, 2006)

Thanks guys! Lets keep em coming! :beer:


----------



## koondawg (Feb 13, 2007)

Ill join! There is also alot of information on Wild About Trapping forums. Here is the link: http://www.wild-about-trapping.com/foru ... um.php?f=4


----------



## jr3182 (Mar 5, 2007)

I signed up it looks like it could be a very informative site with good intentions


----------



## Snowshark (Jan 31, 2007)

Heading there right after i finish this. They are our future, lets start them right. Thanks!


----------



## ND trapper (Nov 14, 2006)

There are 29 members now. Thanks to the ones that have registerd and a big thanks to the ones that are participating on the forums. Participation is whats going to get that site going. Like I said before "lets keep em coming". Thanks!


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

I think Robert (the root administrator) is having problems with the site right now. Hang tight folks, I'm sure the site will be up and running again in no time.


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

I was able to get back on so everything must be fine now so now there's no excuses... everyone should sign up!


----------

